# Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten



## Stitch (4 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Leider habe ich weder eine Rechtschutzversicherung noch eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse!

Also was hab ich daraus gelernt?! 

1. Werden alle Schundblätter postwendend in den Müll geschmissen!
2. Ist mein Mann alleine zu Hause, nehme ich das Telefon mit
und 
3. Werde ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung abschließen, für weitere Vorfälle!

:machkaputt:


----------



## Girgel (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Stitch schrieb:


> Leider habe ich weder eine Rechtschutzversicherung noch eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse!
> 
> Also was hab ich daraus gelernt?!
> 
> ...



OFF TOPIC:

Nicht böse sein, aber solche Äußerungen gehören nicht hier in das Forum, weil sie nichts mit der Angelegenheit zu tun haben. Abgesehen davon, lassen sie Dich nicht besonders gut aussehen.

@ Moderatoren:
Müssen derart unqualifizierte Äußerungen hier stehen??


----------



## Avor (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



			
				Stitch schrieb:
			
		

> "Also was hab ich daraus gelernt?!
> 
> 1. Werden alle Schundblätter postwendend in den Müll geschmissen!
> 2. Ist mein Mann alleine zu Hause, nehme ich das Telefon mit
> ...




Hallo Girgel,

Eine von vielen individuellen Möglichkeiten zum Ziel zu kommen. Wir kennen ja nicht die Telefongewohnheiten des Gatten. 

Den Vorschlag finde ich soooo unqualifiziert nicht. Zumindest erkenne ich keine Volksverhetzung oder gar einen Aufruf zum Sturz der Regierung. War vielleicht auch ein bißchen Ironie drin. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Girgel (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Avor schrieb:


> Hallo Girgel,
> 
> ................................. Zumindest erkenne ich keine Volksverhetzung oder gar einen Aufruf zum Sturz der Regierung. War vielleicht auch ein bißchen Ironie drin.
> 
> Gruß Avor



........aber zumindest ein Aufruf zum Verstoß gegen das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, in dem auch der Artenschutz geregelt ist.

Mit Artgerechter Haltung eines Ehegatten hat das zumindest nichts zu tun.


----------



## Adele (5 April 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man Ehegatten artgerecht hält. Heißt das, dass der Käfig rund um den Computer mindestens zwei Kubikmeter groß sein muss? 
Und ist es wirklich zwingend notwendig, Ehegatten artgerecht zu halten?


----------



## Penelope Poe (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*

Also, da ich artgerecht gehalten werde (Leine reicht genau bis Küche und Schlafzimmer) fände ich die Idee mit dem Käfig als Alternative für IHN auch nicht übel. :-D


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Also, da ich artgerecht gehalten werde (Leine reicht genau bis Küche und Schlafzimmer) fände ich die Idee mit dem Käfig als Alternative für IHN auch nicht übel. :-D


Leine?
LEINE?
*DAS MUSS NE KETTE SEIN!*
*SCNR*


----------



## Adele (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*

Wieso Kette???????????

Nennt man das nicht zart fühlende Familienbande und kuschelige Heimeligkeit, oder so ähnlich?????????

Aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie man Ehemänner artgerecht hält, so mit Füttern, und dem ausgewogenen Maß zwischen leitender Disziplin und Streicheleinheiten...


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*



Adele schrieb:


> Wieso Kette???????????
> 
> Nennt man das nicht zart fühlende Familienbande und kuschelige Heimeligkeit, oder so ähnlich?????????
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie man Ehemänner artgerecht hält, so mit Füttern, und dem ausgewogenen Maß zwischen leitender Disziplin und Streicheleinheiten...


Ausschließlich Streicheleinheiten.
Nichts anderes.


----------



## Penelope Poe (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ausschließlich Streicheleinheiten.
> Nichts anderes.



Papperlapapp.... seit wann kann eine Art über ihre Haltung mitbestimmen???


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Papperlapapp.... seit wann kann eine Art über ihre Haltung mitbestimmen???


Das ergibt sich aus der Verpflichtung zur *artgerechten* Haltung.


----------



## Stitch (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich aus der Verpflichtung zur *artgerechten* Haltung.



Ich hab eine Verpflichtung IHN artgerecht zu halten? Also lieber Heiko, dann kläre mich doch mal auf!

Bin echt gespannt! :sun: 

Für alle anderen, die es nicht verstanden haben! Nein, ich werde das Telefon nicht mitnehmen!!

... und meine Kette geht immerhin noch bis zur Toilette... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Adele (5 April 2007)

*AW: Artgerechte  Haltung eines Ehegatten*

Wow!!
Womit auch der Aspekt der Berücksichtigung körperlicher Bedürfnisse gewährleistet wäre...

Gelle Girgel, das hättest Du Dir nicht gedacht, welche Untiefen Du da aufreißt....


----------

